

Improving signups by 125% with a simple wording change - philliphaydon
http://raygun.io/blog/2013/04/improving-sign-ups-by-125-percent/

======
diziet
Strangely enough your current copy on the page features the old version!

~~~
traskjd
Thanks for the comment -- I'm the author of the post in question (and co-
founder of Mindscape, producers of Raygun). We still have the test running -
just following the guidelines of leaving it for 7 days even after a winner is
determined.

Did you swing the statistics? ;-)

~~~
diziet
Aha. It'd also be nice to know the sample size along with the confidence
interval.

For conversion, I'd suggest to stop asking for a first name and last name (and
possibly even the password field).

~~~
philliphaydon
Wouldn't that be where Social Login comes into play?

